# [xorg] nvidia+xinerama : black screen ?

## Chr0nos

Bonjour,

j'essaie actuelement de faire du dual screen avec une 8800GT et deux ports DVI avec les drivers nvidia propriétaires

tout se passe bien en mode écran séparé (deux sections screen dans xorg.conf ) mais des que je veu activer xinerama (pour pouvoir passer mes fenetres d'un écran à l'autre) je me retrouve avec les deux écrans noirs

je ne peu pas passer à twinview car en full screen on se retrouve avec une bande noire de chaque coté et la video à cheval entre les deux écrans (pas top donc...)

voici mon fichier xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 340.58  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-09)  Fri Oct 31 17:39:45 PDT 2014

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 340.58  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-09)  Fri Oct 31 17:40:05 PDT 2014

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1920 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "AOC 2330V"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SMBX2431"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "Stereo" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DVI-I-2: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Option         "SLI" "Off"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "Off"

    Option         "BaseMosaic" "off"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "Stereo" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DVI-I-3: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Option         "SLI" "Off"

    Option         "MultiGPU" "Off"

    Option         "BaseMosaic" "off"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

voila j'espere que quelqu'un ici aura une idée , d'avance merci ^

----------

